# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  e_book حرفه ای در مورده SQL در VB ؟

## Alay102

سلام 
آیا کسی از دوستان  یه e-Book حرفه ای در مورده دستورات SQL و چگونگی استفاده از اونها در VB داره ؟
اگه داره لطف کنه اینجا بزاره . یا به  این آدرس Mail کنه :Alex22962@yahoo.com

thanksfull

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام
اگه کسی داشت بی زحمت واسه منم میل کنه یا لینکشو بده
دم همتون گرم

----------


## vb341

میدون انقلاب پر از کتابهاب sql server 2000 .  البته اگر تهران باشین

----------


## amirsadeghi

ما بچه های شهرستان چه جوری باید بریم میدون انقلاب؟

----------


## sjj

> ما بچه های شهرستان چه جوری باید بریم میدون انقلاب؟


ما هم بچه شهرستانیم ولی شما تو کدوم شهر هستین که یه کتاب SQL Server 2000 توش پیدا نمی شه ؟ البته ببخشید که فضولی کردم!

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

ببین اینها به دردت میخورند

----------


## amirhosein

برای کار با sql server در vb از این پست استفاده کنید:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...26&postcount=3

----------


## amirsadeghi

دوستمون می خواد از دستورات sql تو وی بی استفاده کنه
مثلا Select * From TableName Where Fields=Value
حالا کمی راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------


## golihaghighi

می خوای از دستورات sql استفاده کنی و یا از مثلا dataset و ... یعنی از کلاسها و کنترلهای وی بی؟

----------


## f_rasa2005

سلام. اگه کسی کتاب فارسی درمورد برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه با سی شارپ می شناسه معرفی کنه. منظور از برنامه تحت شبکه وب سایت نیست یعنی برنامه ای که روی یک شبکه محلی کار کنه. با تشکر

----------


## golihaghighi

اگه تو همین سایت جستجو کنی حتما پیدا می کنی

----------


## sayyedahmadhosayni

سلام دوتا کتاب داشتم

شاید به درد خور باشه  :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :چشمک:  :لبخند: 

میدونم این تایپیک قدیمیه اما شاید به درد یکی خورد

----------


## Reza_A7b

اسکوئل برنامه سختی نیست یه نیم ساعت پیش یه حرفه ای باشی البته به شرطی که با اصول ایجا بانک اطلاعاتی آشنایی داشته باشی (فیلد ها نوع فیلد ها رابطه یک به چند و اینا) خدایی کارشم درسته این اسکوئله 
یک پیشنهادی هم از این برنامه نویس مبتدی براتون داره اونم اینه که (بانک اطلاعات فقط دلفی) من خودم طرفدار و برنامه نویس vb هستم ولی vb پیشه دلفی هم خیلی خسته و هم بچست . :چشمک:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
ببینید این جزوه مفید است ؟
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=106494

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...2&postcount=11
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...3&postcount=12
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...1&postcount=13
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...2&postcount=19
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...6&postcount=42

----------


## aliee1981

سلام، ما چند فيلد داريم به نام gourop, name, family, kodmohaghigh id and.... نکته اينجاست که بنده مي خواهم توسط دستورات sQl درSql2000  که ديتابيس آن مي باشد جستجو کنم به اين طريق ما چند گروه داريم به نام گروه کلام، فلسفه، روانشناسي، تربيت، فقه و... شخصي مقاله اي مي نويسد در گروه کلام مثلا در اين ماه 3 مقاله نوشت با قيمت هاي مختلف حالا يک فيلدي هم داريم که نوع فيلد آن "پرداخت نشده" است حالا ما ميخواهم که گروه کلام + پرداخت نشده را سرچ کنيم البته تا اينجا مشکلي نداريم سرچ ميکند و افراد مختلفي را در اين گروه مي آورد منتها بنده مي خواهم بر فرض آقاي علي موسوي که در اين ماه سه مقاله در گروه کلام داشته جمع اين سه فيش را + اسم و فاميل آن را بياورد (در قسمت گزارشگيري) جهت پرينت. حالا چه کار بايد کرد که کساني که بيش از يک فيش دارند جمع آن فيش را در گروه منتظر بياورند؟

----------

